# Strange dog behavior Question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I realize this is kind of odd, however. recently my Britt has become a bunny. she has been going through our garden and diging up and eating all the carrots and eating the tomatoes right off the plants. I have never had ANY dog do this before and while I know sometimes dogs eat grass I havent heard of the garden thing, I guess I am curious if there is maybe a vitamin or nutrient deficiency that she instinctually is filling ?

Any thoughts ?

And yes it is a real pain in the A**, that she is getting all the rewards of our gardening :lol:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Strange Question*

Just be glad you don't have a raspberry bush. That thing was always first to go when I was younger and we had a ****er spaniel and a black lab.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like she likes tomatoes and carrots. Personally, I'd just keep her out of the garden.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

My gsp would eat all my tomatoes if the garden didn't have a fence around it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

had 2 siberians that loved eating my peas right of the plant, would eat the peas and spit the shell out.Used to really peas me off //dog//


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You should watch a Lab picking apples from an apple tree. Yours is a rabbit. Mine thinks he is a kangaroo as he hops on two legs straining to grab apples from branches he can't reach.  

Dogs love fruits and vegetables. You will have to fence your garden off if you want it left alone. My wife resorted to growing her carrots and squash and zucchini right in the front yard in a flower bed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You should watch a Lab picking apples from an apple tree.


I've got two GWP's and a Jack Russel that eat their weight in apples every day. Their turds are like picking up cow pies! :evil: Zeb is a pro apple picker and the other two just eat what falls on the ground naturally. My dogs also love apricots and crabgrass... :shock:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well at least I am not alone in gardening challenge's, I was just curious because last year she never paid attention to anything in the garden, then all of the sudden this year she is chowing down. Just making sure that she might not need a supplement. I guess she is just a pain in the butt :lol:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Our two Britts will pretty much eat anything in the garden. One of them will even dig up onions to chew on if given the chance. My new pup (DD) has taken a real liking to peaches. As far the tomatoes though..........he will only eat the German Heirlooms


----------

